# Roving's lambing thread LAST ONE!



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 9, 2013)

After weeks of watching my Jacobs turn into holsteins I finally have baby pictures to share!

Juniper lambed this morning and had a lovely 6.3 lb ewe lamb that looks just like her big sister who I'm crazy about.

This was Juni two weeks ago and I thought she couldn't possibly get any bigger. She just kept growing!




The little girl was a big chilly until she got a belly full of milk so she got to wear the stylin' turtleneck for a little while.




She's so pretty!




Happy baby.




She's just a little doll.




I have 2 more Jacobs, 2 Romeldales, a Cormo, and 2 angora goats to go


----------



## purplequeenvt (Apr 9, 2013)

Congratulations! I'm all done with lambing here so now I have to get my new lambie fix from all of you!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 9, 2013)

Ohh she's soo pretty! Yippeee!!!!  Think she'll be 4-horned?

Out of Uriah's baby's so far, Saturn turned out to be 4-horned, Cloud is 4-horned, and looks like little Frisky is 2-horned. The rest are coming in May. Can't wait to see more from all of yours!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 9, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Ohh she's soo pretty! Yippeee!!!!  Think she'll be 4-horned?
> 
> Out of Uriah's baby's so far, Saturn turned out to be 4-horned, Cloud is 4-horned, and looks like little Frisky is 2-horned. The rest are coming in May. Can't wait to see more from all of yours!


It's really hard to tell with the little ewe lambs. I think there's a good chance she's 4-horned but I won't be positive for a week or two. I'm really excited about how much she looks like my favorite ewe, who is her full sister from two years ago


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 9, 2013)

Love this baby!

Is she for sale? Hint hint...ohio isn't so far!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 9, 2013)

SO cute!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 9, 2013)

so adorable!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 10, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Love this baby!
> 
> Is she for sale? Hint hint...ohio isn't so far!


Perhaps! I need to see what the other Jacobs produce first. I really don't _need_ any more Jacob ewes, but I have trouble letting them go 

Thanks for all the lovely comments!

This little man is not actually a sheep but everyone thinks he is so I'm just sticking him here. 

Mama goat, Angela.




And her strapping little 9 lb buckling.




I had a problem last year with a goat kid not figuring out how to nurse so I was thrilled to see this guy with a full belly already.




I really wanted a buckling out of her to breed to my white angoras and I am not disappointed! It is so nice when they listen to you.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 10, 2013)

A few more pictures because I can't stop taking baby pictures!

My mom visited today and decided the little girl should be named Primrose. We have a plant name theme with our Jacobs and I think it fits.




She's starting to bounce around and get in to trouble already 




The big boy was really sleepy this morning. Getting born is hard work.




Baby snuggles makes even gray stormy days so much better.


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 10, 2013)

Just too cute!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Apr 10, 2013)

They are both adorable!


----------



## woodsie (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh my...could Primrose getting ANY CUTER - it looks like you painted on each spot. So perfect!  Congrats! 

I might have to steal the name Primrose...we have a plant theme with our goats too.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 12, 2013)

One more Jacob down, one left to go. Jazz had twins! A boy and a girl.

Ewe lamb








Ram lamb, he's built like a giraffe right now


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh how sweet!  And lucky for you you got two! Does she usually twin? Last my ewe Lily had twins (one she rejected) but this year she only had a single. I wonder why.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 12, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Oh how sweet!  And lucky for you you got two! Does she usually twin? Last my ewe Lily had twins (one she rejected) but this year she only had a single. I wonder why.


Jazz has always had twins or trips and always has at least one girl, she's an awesome ewe! Almost all of my Jacobs are related to her now because I love her so much.

I think last summer's draught caused a lot of singles this year. I'm really hoping most of the rest of my girls have twins  They all look it except for a yearling who I only expect a single out of.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 14, 2013)

It wasn't completely terrible out today so all babies went out to see the world. This means you get a massive photodump.

This little chunker is about 11 lbs now.




He is so much fun. Always bouncing and leaping. 




Primrose remains the cutest thing.




She's so soft!




Jazz's babies are pretty cute too though.




"ugh mom stop."




Baby boy is really friendly and sweet.




The one clump of white eyelashes is too cute.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh how adorable they all are!!!!!  Beautiful lampie pies 

Primrose is a perfect name for that little cutie pie...can't see you ever parting with her...love all our lambies here, but there is always one that you can never live without...she's the one!


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh Roving- I just love your Jacobs!! 

Once we are on more land I will need to go on your list... I would love to have some of your Jacobs.... but I like 2 horns... JFYI 

We ran into our sheep vet yesterday at TSC... she was going to shear her sheep in the afternoon...invited us over to watch. We went and if was pretty cool to see how it is properly done, although the groomer in me cannot stand the uneven spots or lines LOL. Her jacobs are beautiful too! The little ewe yesterday had real nice 4 black hooves and feet and beautiful black patches with great symmetry on the face. Loved her spots and the wool was great. I thought of you and thought RJ would be proud..this girl is purty!  

Your lambies are adorable... what is the first pic.?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 14, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Oh Roving- I just love your Jacobs!!
> 
> Once we are on more land I will need to go on your list... I would love to have some of your Jacobs.... but I like 2 horns... JFYI
> 
> ...


It's hard getting them as smooth and nice as you did with the big clumsy sheep shears! Luckily all the uneven spots grow out in a couple of weeks.  I actually really like the 2 horned ones too and nearly ended up with a 2 horned ram last year but it was sold before I got there to choose mine so I got Windsor instead. I know some of my 4 horns throw 2 horned lambs so I'm hoping for little pretty ewes like Primrose and Jewel but with 2 horns some day. 

The choco chunk is my angora goat buckling. They're honorary sheep around here.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 14, 2013)

They are just beautiful Roving. I just love the little spotties runnign around!  My first ones are getting so big already! I like when they are in about the 2-month stage and get all chunky and really cute!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 19, 2013)

Second and final goat had her kid today. I was sure she would have at least twins but she just had one teeny doeling. Oh well, rather have one lovely doeling than two bucklings any day.












Fat little goat man is growing a beard already 




The sheepies are growing like weeds. Still have 4 more left to lamb.

Juniper and Primrose




Jazz's ewe lamb, Bramble




And the ram lamb, Bracken.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 19, 2013)

Beautiful, all of them!!!!  Thanks for posting the pics, so cute.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 26, 2013)

My first non-spotty lamb! He's a big white Romeldale.




Flirt had him before breakfast and tried to hide him behind a pole but I saw those giant ears and new it wasn't a Jacob.




I was hoping for some color but as long as he's healthy I don't mind that he's white.




Love those ears!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 26, 2013)

Adorable! Here come the white woolies! It's fun to have some white wool to play with for variety.  Are the Cormos bred, too?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 26, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Adorable! Here come the white woolies! It's fun to have some white wool to play with for variety.  Are the Cormos bred, too?


One of them is and has looked like she was moments away from giving birth for the last month. The other one doesn't look like she took. I really should have crutched her before putting her in with the ram, I'm not sure Al could tell which end was which! I'm thinking of putting her back in with the ram now that she's sheared for late fall lambs but I have a wedding to work around this fall.

I'm down to just the cormo, the other romeldale, and one more jacob and I'll be done lambing for the season!


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 27, 2013)

Eleanor, the other romeldale, decided she didn't want to be left out and had her lamb this morning. 




She heard we're a fan of spots around here.




He is a massive 14.5 lb ram. Grey badgerface with spots and brown stripes on his legs.




Legs that long are really challenging to figure out.




Got it! I love his little black pants.




Just in time for the open house/shearing festival we're having today! Good job El.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 27, 2013)

Congratulations! That's funny he decided to be a spotty! He's got a LOt of color, too bad he's a he.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 27, 2013)

When shall I expect Primrose... you do ship right?


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 29, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> When shall I expect Primrose... you do ship right?


I don't know, little Primrose is pretty perfect and adorable. I think she's probably staying right here.

She's grown out of her baby lamb pajamas into soft fluffy wool.




The other two are still working on it. The little boy is definitely 4 horned, I'm not sure about the girls yet.




The white romeldale boy is so cute! Those ears are just the best.




The spotted CVM one is fantastic too though.




As much as it would have been nice to have some romeldale ewes, this way I can breed each of my adult ewes to one of the ram lambs and neither has to breed with their son or Al the cormo. Hopefully we have even more spotty fantastic babies (and some ewe lambs!) from them next year.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 29, 2013)

You know I am partial to the jacobs but I have to say... the last 3 pics!  

Those ears!!!!!! 

The color on the CVM WOWOWOWOWOW! 

So, I am completely ignorant here.... what does CVM stand for?  I sthe color on your usual? I mean he looks like he had gooten into the choc syrup!

Chocolate dipped! 

Q- Our two Jacobs have become really, really sweet since their shearing... is this normal? Now they want their necks to be scratched all the time.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 29, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> You know I am partial to the jacobs but I have to say... the last 3 pics!
> 
> Those ears!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I've found mine all get super friendly after shearing or other stressful events, like needing eye drops or wound care. I think they feel like we've gone through something scary together and they've come out safe so I must be a good person, but I'm probably just anthropomorphizing them 

CVM stands for California Variegated Mutant, which is what the badgerfaced markings are called in romeldales. It popped up unexpectedly in a herd in California so that's where it got the name. Its confusing because some people treat them as an entirely separate breed but its like squares and rectangles. Every CVM is a romeldale but not every romeldale is a CVM. My little spotty boy's badgerface markings aren't super clear because he has so much white but I'm pretty sure he counts as a CVM. He should get darker as he gets older so they might become more clear when he's a big grown ram.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Apr 29, 2013)

Yep that little Romeldale's coloring is something else! Gosh the colors! I have a Corriedale/Leicester ewe here that is all mottled like that. Her fleece was beautiful, so many colors! So who was this one's sire?

Oh, incidentally, speaking of horns, all 3 of my Jacob babies turned out 4 horned.  They're so cute now.  Your Primrose looks a bit like my Cloud.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 29, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Yep that little Romeldale's coloring is something else! Gosh the colors! I have a Corriedale/Leicester ewe here that is all mottled like that. Her fleece was beautiful, so many colors! So who was this one's sire?
> 
> Oh, incidentally, speaking of horns, all 3 of my Jacob babies turned out 4 horned.  They're so cute now.  Your Primrose looks a bit like my Cloud.
> [url]http://i404.photobucket.com/albums/pp128/bridgemoof/IMG_0133.jpg[/url]


Yay for lots of horns! Cloud is lovely 

My romeldales were bred when I bought them to two different cvm romeldale ram. I don't have any pictures of this one's sire as an adult but here he is as a lamb. The little boy looks just like his daddy at that age.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 2, 2013)

Bridge wanted cormo lambs so have some cormo lambs. Prism had two big boys (13.4 and 10.5 lbs) last night around 1:30. If only they were girls! Oh well, their fleece will still be beautiful.

The big boy.




I love all the wrinkles!




Big boy has an attitude.




Little boy has grey tips on his ears.




And a grey nose.




Prism only has milk on one side of her udder but I'm treating her for mastitis and massaging the other side so hopefully I won't have to supplement or pull one of the lambs. They're doing fine on the one side she has working so far so fingers crossed!


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 3, 2013)

Awww aren't they adorable!!! I found the Cormo babies were awfully wrinkly. Takes a while to get rid of those wrinkles, too! They're so cute.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 3, 2013)

How adorable!!!  I love lambs, and seeing the different breeds as babies!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 5, 2013)

Hey Roving, Cormo and Jacob fleeces were selling big time at the Maryland Sheep & Wool Festival yesterday. Some of those blanketed Cormos were..... ahhhhhh so beautiful. One fleece was for sale for $225.00! I'm going back today so I'll see if it sold. Pretty pricey! All of mine sold. And one of my Jacob's fleeces won first in its class! Woo hoo!


----------



## Southern by choice (May 5, 2013)

The "big boy has attitude" pic is my favorite!!!!!!!!!! what a hoot!

I think you could put up so many captions... maybe... I'm not sure if I like it here in the big big world.... my ears are for balance....


----------



## doxiemoxie (May 6, 2013)

> Little boy has grey tips on his ears.  And a grey nose.


That little cormo ramling is trying to be "varigated" too.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 6, 2013)

Its been so nice and sunny lately. The babies are thrilled.

These two romeldale boys are bestest friends. The white one is now Sherman, the spotty one is Goliath.




Sherman thinks dirt is for eating.




Mmmm dirt.




Goes down smooth.




Then came lamb races.








Random chunk of metal is home base.




Romeldales got things started.








Run boys!








The jacobs caught up and they booked it to the happy fun hole. Every year all the lambs go nuts about that hole. I don't know what's so exciting about it but they love it.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 6, 2013)

They are soooo adorable!!!   I love the running pictures!!!!


----------



## promiseacres (May 6, 2013)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 7, 2013)

Great shots! Gosh, don't you just love watching lambies playing around???


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 8, 2013)

The romeldales got docked and tagged yesterday. Jacob sheep have green tags, cormos have spearmint, and the romeldales have fuchsia.

The tags are a lot smaller on those giant romeldale ears than on my jacob babies.




They hardly weigh the ear down at all, even though he's less than 2 weeks old.




Its barely noticeable at all on big Goliath, who is now about 21 lbs at 11 days old.




The jacob ears are still a little floppy even with the tiny tags.




Bracken is starting to have all 4 horns show.




And he likes using them. Primrose is his favorite butting partner. 




Big boy cormo still has entirely too much attitude.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 13, 2013)

Finally had my last lamb born at 2 Saturday morning. My favorite ewe, Jewel, had a big still born ram lamb and the tiniest, loudest little ewe lamb I've ever seen. I took video because I wasn't sure anyone would believe just how loud she was.

Video 1 

Video 2

She started out strong but got chilled overnight. I had to bring her in, warm her with in my bathroom with the shower on and a hair drier going, and tube feed her some warm colostrum. It was 40 degrees, raining, and there were 20 mph winds going all day and night so I could just stick her back in the barn still weak but I didn't want to pull her from her mom and bottle feed her so I ended up with a bathroom full of sheep.




I tubed her 3 times in the first 24 hours so I was sure she got plenty of colostrum and by Sunday morning she was starting to act like a normal lamb again. She's only 3 lbs and its still cold and windy out so she got a jacket but was able to move back out to the barn.




Today she's doing really well and I think she's going to make it. I'm going to have to be careful putting her out with all the other babies who are easily 5x bigger than her but she's sassy so I think she'll be alright.




Eatin' a grass.




"You aren't going to break out the tube again are you?"




She's such a cute little girl.


----------



## Bridgemoof (May 13, 2013)

She's the most precious little thing EVER! That video made me LOL! She sure is loud! I love her mom, too. She's so pretty. Sorry about the ram lamb though. But wow, you got lucky with that little cutie! I'm sure she'll be fine, you took good care of her.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 17, 2013)

Primrose remains perfect as always in case you we wondering.


 

It looks like she'll only have 2 horns, which is just fine by me.




She's getting so fluffy!




Bracken's nose is filling in finally.




Tiny sheep is 5 lbs now and will be a week old tomorrow. She's almost as heavy as the rest of the Jacob lambs were when they were born.


----------



## Ruus (May 17, 2013)

So adorable! You're a good photographer, whenever I pull out my camera, all my animals seem to turn their backs so I only get pictures of their tails.


----------



## Roving Jacobs (May 22, 2013)

Ruus said:
			
		

> So adorable! You're a good photographer, whenever I pull out my camera, all my animals seem to turn their backs so I only get pictures of their tails.


Thanks! My sheep are used to me sitting around the pasture with my camera and I have a zoom lens so I don't need to get so close. I used to photograph gibbons out in the jungle so the sheep are a breeze in comparison.

I picked up some new angora goat kids that were for sale cheap on craigslist. They're white but could carry red, black and spots!

Pearl








Opal


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Jun 4, 2013)

Primrose remains the most perfect little lamb. I had her scrapie codon tested just for giggles because I was doing my romeldale and she's RR. Way to be awesome little sheep.




Both romeldales are QR and one of the cormos is QR the other is RR.

I think the sheep like boxes as much as cats do. Goliath is the only one who can get on top easily though.


----------

